# 17 mpcs for sale......Alto and Tenor



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*SAXOPHONE MOUTHPIECES FOR SALE:*

Great Prices!

1. West Coast Sax MOAM 110 gold plated model tenor. Comes with the original packaging. There was a bur on the table when it came back from plating, so Matt refaced the table section so that it would be flat. -$375!

2. West Coast Sax MOFO ll .115 rhodium tenor with the original packaging. One scratch on the table. -$375!

3. Saxscape Downtown MB 1 model tenor mouthpiece refaced by mojo to .112. This is black with the red Saxscape logo.--$125

4. Brilhart Tonalin Tenor. Brand new OLD STOCK in its original packaging! Good luck ever seeing brand new mouthpieces from 50 years ago with their orig packaging. 
This is a .082 tip. --$299

5. Rare 1960's Selmer Magnitone hr alto. These are like a Soloist with a round chamber. .071 tip opening. -$265

6. Brihart Personaline tenor mouthpiece .080-$185

7. Jody Jazz hr 7* tenor-$99!!!

8. Berg Larsen hr alto .078-$140

9. Brilhart Tonalin Tenor .080-$140

10. Otto Link 80's hr 7* tenor. Nice old look to it. -$99!!!

11. Rare Tenor Madness hr PROTOTYPE TMEB tenor mpc .110 tip signed by Jimmy Jensen.-$250

12. Greg Osby hr alto brand new. .090 tip opening-$250!

13. Riffault vintage hard rubber tenor refaced to an 8 tip opening by the great Joe Giardullo at soprano planet. This plays like a killer Selmer Soloist.--$195

14. 10mfan Merlot 8* tenor--$299!

15. Otto Link Florida STM Alto original 10--$395!

16. 10mfan Daddy-O 6 Alto -$375

17. Otto Link EARLY BABBITT hr alto 5 in mint condition.---$350

*** No Trades ***

Selling from Florida.

Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

8


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

8, 16


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

8, 10, 16, 17


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

8, 10, 14, 16, 17


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

6, 8, 10, 14, 16, 17


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

1, 6, 8, 10

14, 16, 17


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

1, 6, 8, 9, 10

14, 16, 17


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

1, 6, 8, 9, 10

14, 15, 16, 17


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Available:

2, 3, 4, 5, 13


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I’ll take $25 off of each of the remaining pieces. 
Players should be enjoying these.


----------

